# Danish: Distinguishing 'efficient' and 'effective'



## Mortable

Hi, what are the best Danish words to use to distinguish the two English adjectives, _efficient_ and _effective_? To my understanding (see definitions below), the former refers to a process, while the latter refers to the product or result of said process. My dictionary simply suggests "effektiv" and "virkningsfuld" for both of these words, but in my Danish paper I need to distinguish the two meanings.

WR efficient adj: _(2) being effective without wasting time or effort or expense_
Wikt efficient adj: _(1) Making good, thorough, or careful use of resources (esp. time or energy); not consuming extra._

WR effective adj: _(4) producing or capable of producing an intended result or having a striking effect; (5) works well as a means or remedy_


----------



## hanne

Passer det at dansk er dit modersmål? (det er lettest at svare hvis man ved hvad forudsætningerne er, og visse brugere angiver af uransalige årsager noget andet end deres modersmål...)

Derudover bedes du give noget kontekst til dit spørgsmål, og eksempler hvor du skal bruge det ene og det andet ord (jf. forum-reglerne, pkt. 3) ellers er det svært at give et godt svar.


----------



## Mortable

hanne said:


> Passer det at dansk er dit modersmål? (det er lettest at svare hvis man ved hvad forudsætningerne er, og visse brugere angiver af uransalige årsager noget andet end deres modersmål...)


Ja, det stemmer.


hanne said:


> Derudover bedes du give noget kontekst til dit spørgsmål, og eksempler hvor du skal bruge det ene og det andet ord (jf. forum-reglerne, pkt. 3) ellers er det svært at give et godt svar.


Jeg har ikke lige nogen sammenhæng på stående fod - jeg håbede, at de engelske definitioner var tilstrækkelige, og nogen havde et forslag på det grundlag - men jeg vender tilbage, hvis jeg finder et citat.


----------



## cocuyo

Effective är ju inte så svårt att hitta en motsvarighet till, verksam (virksom), men jag känner inte till  något ord som svarar mot efficient i de nordiska språken. Det får översättas olika beroende på sammanhang. I rent fysikaliska sammanhang handlar det om hög verkningsgrad (høj virkegrad), vilket ofta uttrycks som _resurssnål_, men efficient har andra betydelser också, exempelvis i sociala sammanhang.


----------



## hanne

Så noget kontekst - hvilket område skriver du indenfor?
Hvad er eksempler på metoder/processer/egenskaber som er effektive i din sammenhæng?
Er det beregningsalgoritmer, enzymer, kommunikationskanaler - hvad taler vi om?
Det er fuldstændig umuligt at komme med forslag uden at kende emneområdet...


----------



## mnl

Det afhænger selvfølgeligt af konteksten, men jeg mener at "effective" tit kan betyde "virkningsfuld" eller "giver resultater" - f.eks. hvis man taler om en plan, eller en persons lederskab.

Efficient er nok lidt vanskeligere at oversætte direkte, men jeg mener at kærnen er at vi taler om handlinger der foregår ved eller medfører et minimum af spild - af kræfter, energi eller tid.


----------



## cocuyo

Det som kanske förvirrar är att vi i de nordiska språken ofta i dagligt tal använder "effektiv" för att ange samma sak som i engelskan heter "efficient". Man kan alltså se formuleringar som "effektivt verksam" i reklamtexter, vilket ju är en tautologi. Inom medicinen används "effektiv" i samma betydelse som "verksam", dvs "har effekt". Denna tvetydighet i "effektiv" gör att ordet bör undvikas om det kan ersättas med det inhemska ordet verksam eller annan avledning av verbet verka, och engelskans "effective" betyder inte effektiv i den alldagliga meningen.


----------



## hanne

Ja, det er sjovt at lege gætteleg når vi ikke kender konteksten, men sjældent særlig frugtbart.

Lad mig påminde om Wilmas indlæg for nylig, og håbe at hun ikke behøver låse tråden næste gang hun kommer forbi.

(og så vil jeg vente med at uddybe min uenighed med hver af jer, til jeg ved om det overhovedet er relevant )


----------



## Mortable

Hej, her er et citat fra en kilde der definerer de to udtryk som de bruges i denne terminologi:


> In the Adizes Methodology, *effectiveness* is defined as "obtaining results which somebody needs", and *efficiency* is defined as "conducting activities with minimal waste".
> 
> [...]
> 
> One *effective* way to end a conflict between two employees is to fire both of them. No more conflict! As a general strategy, however, this approach to conflict will depopulate the organization. It is not effective in the long run.
> 
> Similarly, it can be more *efficient* in the short term to reduce job redundancy and minimize job overlap.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Mortable said:


> ... in my Danish paper I need to distinguish the two meanings.



<Mod-not>: Hanne har redan påmint om forumreglerna och jag vill bara understryka att det är *den som frågar* (OP) som skall producera exempelmeningar där orden skall användas. Sedan kan vi börja diskutera vilket danskt ord som passar bäst i sammanhanget. Således, om du nu ska skriva en uppsats, är det bara att sätta igång, och när du har några meningar där orden skall användas kan du posta dessa här. I väntan på *dina* exempelmeningar är det ganska  *ineffektivt* att diskutera / leka gissningslekar. 

/Wilma


----------



## Sepia

hanne said:


> Ja, det er sjovt at lege gætteleg når vi ikke kender konteksten, men sjældent særlig frugtbart.
> 
> Lad mig påminde om Wilmas indlæg for nylig, og håbe at hun ikke behøver låse tråden næste gang hun kommer forbi.
> 
> (og så vil jeg vente med at uddybe min uenighed med hver af jer, til jeg ved om det overhovedet er relevant )




Jeg synes ellers, at spoergsmaalet er klart nok, som det er stillet. 

Efficient og effective er helt klart to forskellige ord med forskellige betydninger. De har modsvarigheder i flere forskellige sprog, og det er ogsaa hyppigt at de forveksles. Saa jeg synes spoergsmaalet, om der findes separate ord for disse paa dansk eller om de begge oversaettes med "effektiv", er et klart struktureret og forstaaeligt spoergsmaal med og uden videre kontekst.

Imidlertid maa jeg vel skuffe alle med, at jeg egentlig aldrig har oplevet at danskere skelnede mellem de to betydninger, men bruger lystigt "effektiv" for begge.

Om det virkelig er korrekt dansk, ville jeg ogsaa gerne vide. Maaske er det. Maaske ikke. Det ville ikke vaer foerste gang, at man paa dansk kun har et ord for noget, som man paa andre sprog betragter som 2 eller flere begreber og som man har separate ord for. Det er en problematik jeg har vaeret inde paa flere gange i andre traade.


----------



## hanne

Sepia said:


> Jeg synes ellers, at spoergsmaalet er klart nok, som det er stillet.


Spørgsmålet er tydeligvis ikke stillet klart nok, eftersom du har misforstået det.

Spørgsmålet var ikke _om_ der findes separate ord, men _hvilke_ ord der bedst kan bruges til at udtrykke forskellen. Og det synes jeg i høj grad må afhænge af konteksten, da de, som du selv nævner, typisk bruges med samme betydning.

Jeg har ventet lidt med at svare på denne tråd, i håbet om at komme på et godt forslag, og havde nær glemt det - tak for påmindelsen, Sepia .

Jeg mener at "effektiv" på dansk læner sig mere op ad "efficient" - og mistænker at betydningen "effective" har indsneget sig pga. ordenes lighed.

Mortable, under alle omstændigheder kommer du nok til at forklare forskellen i din tekst - og dermed kan du i et vist omfang selv definere de begreber du vil bruge, så længe din definition fremgår klart. Jeg mener også at have set den type tekster hvor den engelske betegnelse er bevaret i den danske oversættelse (igen med passende introducerende forklaring).
Endelig har jeg også hørt ordet "efficient" brugt på dansk (udtalt med -sjænt), hvis det er noget du kan bruge.

Lad os høre hvilken løsning du ender med!


----------

